# Panthers Offseason thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/07/27/2484960/deangelo-williams-returning-to.html

We have re-signed Thomas Davis,DeAngelo and Charles Johnson.



> By 5 p.m., Williams had agreed to a five-year, $43-million deal ($21 million guaranteed) to stay with Panthers, and Davis had agreed to a five-year extension.​


​
We released John Kasay, which is a bit tough sentimentally. 



> Panthers general manager Marty Hurney said the new kickoff rules -- the spot will be moved up 5 yards this season and is expected to result in more touchbacks -- convinced the Panthers they no longer should carry three kickers (a punter, place-kicker, and kickoff specialist).


Now we need to fix the Offensive Line and pray that Newton is good. I think that if we can have those things we shall be pretty decent this year. As many games as we lost last year nearly all of it was down to pitiful play from the O line and our QB's. Otah must be the best offensive lineman in the history of the NFL based on how badly the line played w/o him and I would hope that we have him healthy.
​


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Hate to see Kasay go but I think it was time.

Also, Pro Football Weekly is reporting Steve Smith met with GM last night and will remain with the Panthers and report to camp with the team on Friday.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=pfw-20110728_panthers_will_not_trade_wr_smith


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

We'll probably not be very good again next season due to having what is probably the toughest schedule in the NFL, but I like the direction this team is heading. Talent wise, assuming health and natural development of the players currently on the team, I wouldn't be surprised if we're a playoff-level team again come the 2012 season. A lot will rest on Cam Newton though. We'll most likely pick up Justin Blackmon or Alshon Jeffery next year (since it would be surprising to not have a top 5 pick given our schedule), so hopefully Newton and one of them will be a better combination than Luck with AJ Green (or having Patrick Peterson at CB). I feel we might have been short sighted with this draft, but we shall see. I like our talent pretty much everywhere else besides #1 WR (once Steve Smith is gone), #2 CB (I'm hoping we pick up Jonathan Joseph this year), and some more DT depth. Our draft choices should give us some more depth at offensive guard.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would love Joseph but I think he's going to be out of our price range. Maybe if we hadn't given Gamble that huge deal. I'm thinkin we could get Carlos Rogers on a decent deal since the Redskins signed Wilson from the Ravens. Have to get a corner either way though, do not want to see Munnerlyn as a starter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not sure that Munnerlyn is good enough to get on the field in a good defensive backfield. He isn't much of a return man either and the fact that we needed a return man is probably the only reason that he collects an NFL paycheck.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We made a trade for TE Greg Olson of the Bears. Not sure why they say this stupid crap about Smith not being the player. If we trade Smith for nothing more than a decent tight end then we are getting the picks

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...reg-olsen-to-panthers-20110728,0,468734.story



> According to an NFL source with knowledge of the situation, the Bears traded Olsen to thePanthers for a player and a draft pick (the player is not believed to be wide receiver Steve Smith).


Jeff King signs with the Cardinals. That is not a surprise given the fact that we have acquired Shockey and now Olsen. He was a pretty good player, but probably expendable if you are going with those two.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/07/27/2484526/tight-end-jeff-king-heading-to.html

Ten Undrafted FA's too. I could not say much about any of them really, beyond that I hope they are good.

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2011/07/28/2487828/panthers-sign-10-undrafted-free.html


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Haven't had a great receiver at TE in ten years and now we have two. Funny how that works out. Cam Newton has a ton of weapons around him now. I love how were setting him up to succeed and going into this offseason aggressive.

The cornerback from UNC Kendrick Burney was listed as one of the best undrafted free agents available. Good corner just pretty slow. I could see him making the team just because our lack of depth there. Don't really know any of the rest


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am convinced that we should just put Newton out there and live with whatever happens right now. He was not fantastic or anything tonight, but the guy has an NFL arm and Clausen has a Pop Warner arm. Maybe we can coach him and get him to make the right plays. No amount of coaching is going to give Clausen an arm that can make the throws you need to make in the NFL. You have to admit that he Clausen is very equitable when he throws TD's though, one for us and one for them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our Secondary has been complete crap so far in this game. We have not really shown much to be honest...But that was a great play by Anderson to read the screen and wallop Bush.


This is something you don't see in the regular season. We get a stop on fourth down near midfield.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I quit watching this game. It was too dishearteningly similar to last year. Of course this game does not count and we don't have a lot of important players on the field. Still this was very depressing. It's not like my expectations are pie in the sky, but I would like to see our guys compete a little better than I saw tonight. We were just getting our butts kicked in most aspects of the game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah I didn't make it past half time. Couldn't stand the fact that Reggie Bush was just destroying our D. I can't really be mad about the struggles we had against Miami at DT. Hurney finally drafted a pair of DT's and signed a pretty good one who just happened to get hurt, but our talent at DB is going to kill us. There were several corners we could have had for low contracts that we ignored. Munnerlyn isn't terrible but were gonna see his weaknesses show up pretty often as a starter.

I don't know about Cam being named the starter but probably should wait until we see the whole 3rd preseason "game planning" process.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Otah practiced on Saturday and the current news is that Beason hopes to play on opening Day in Arizona. I sort of wonder what to think of this team right now. Honestly to this point it looks as though we are going to have a lot of unhappy Panthers fans, but I guess that we have to see what this team looks like in a real game with more first stringers on the field. I would guess that we are going to lose a lot of games against the NFC South.


----------

